# Oh dear, Megadeth...



## hairychris (Aug 9, 2013)

Megadeth's 'Super Collider' Outsold by Metallica's 'Black Album'


----------



## MetalBuddah (Aug 9, 2013)

Why am I not surprised?


----------



## tedtan (Aug 9, 2013)

I still haven't heard Supercollider, but don't underestimate the black album - it's a classic at this point like Floyd's DSotM, and will continue selling. And even at just 1,500/week that's still 78,000/year.


----------



## Black Mamba (Aug 9, 2013)

loudwire said:


> Metallica&#8217;s self-titled &#8216;Black Album&#8217; is not only one of metal&#8217;s most successful albums, it&#8217;s the highest-selling record of the last 22 years in the U.S., period.


 
Not shocking when you read that.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Aug 9, 2013)

^^ yup. People will keep coming of age and discovering Metallica. A few sporting events and they'll be youtube-ing "Enter Sandman", next thing you know they are seeking out the Japanese green vinyl version of "So What" on ebay.

Speaking of which, discovering a new (to you) kick ass band with a great back catalog kicks ass. 

One of the comments in that article mentioned it having something to do with Dave being a dick. While it's more likely related to the quality of music, I can't deny Dave's not helping my interest in Megadeth.


----------



## DXL (Aug 9, 2013)

didn't the black album go 6x platinum like in a year or two of release? megadeth never had an album sell that much


----------



## Sunyata (Aug 9, 2013)

I love thinking about Mustaine reacting to this info...he's probably already thinking of ways this is Obama's fault.


----------



## Rev2010 (Aug 9, 2013)

Sunyata said:


> I love thinking about Mustaine reacting to this info...he's probably already thinking of ways this is Obama's fault.



Dave has always known he's been second best to Metallica. Personally I was always a much bigger Megadeth fan, but seeing Dave at his age still not able to let go of being kicked out of Metallica and not getting as huge is just so incredibly sad and pathetic. He needs to man up and be proud of all he's done and how far he's gone. Being upset about not being #1 is just so misdirected I can't even begin to fathom the mentality behind it.

I don't ever care to strive to be #1, I'd just be happy as hell to be able to make a living off my music and have a bunch of fans that appreciate my music. #1 doesn't even mean your music is necessarily better, just that it's accepted by a wider degree of the populace. The Enquirer sells more copies than Scientific American, does it mean it has better content? No, it doesn't.


Rev.


----------



## Don Vito (Aug 9, 2013)

hairychris said:


> Megadeth's 'Super Collider' Outsold by Metallica's 'Black Album'


----------



## Joose (Aug 9, 2013)

You still suck, Mustaine.


----------



## Workhorse (Aug 9, 2013)

I thought the black album was a decent record at best. It was one of the very first commercial metal albums in the true sense of the word, some of those riffs are genius but compared to the melodic stuff now its a real metal record, albeit poorly written.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Aug 9, 2013)

I don't like the black album, in fact it could well be my least favourite Metallica album, that or Kill 'em All, but it's incredibly popular, even today. Mustaine may not be able to sell em like Metallica do, but imo, when he is on his game (which admittedly has not been for a long time), his music is amazing. Rust in Peace anyone?

It's a shame that these days he seems to let the BS get in the way, and hits the studio with 2 or 3 good song ideas and seems happy to use filler for the rest of the album. I know the guy has to keep making music to make money, but on the last couple of 'deth releases there have been at least 4 or 5 instantly forgettable songs on each disc.


----------



## ilyti (Aug 9, 2013)

So...

The news is telling us that Metallica sold more albums than Megadeth.

STOP THE PRESSES, THIS IS BIG


----------



## Suho (Aug 9, 2013)

I have been a Megadeth fan for about the past 24 years, give or take. I love a lot of their stuff, but they also have some songs I really didn't dig. I actually hated most of the Euthanasia album and that era. 

If you want to analyze Megadeth's music etc, there are some facts that can't be ignored:
1- Megadeth, as a band/entity, has had so many lineup changes that every album is pretty much a different animal. That is both good and bad. It counteracts some of the tendencies to sound like regurgitated thrash from the last album. I love Chris Poland's playing, and am super impressed by Chris Broderick. Marty Friedman also brought something special at a time when it was much needed. but these different amalgamations all bore the same name, which perhaps lead to false comparisons between apples and oranges .

2- Mustaine's vocals often leave a lot to be desired. I don't think there is any contest between him and Hetfield. Although not exactly super diverse either, he is head and shoulders above Mustaine on this count.

3- Mustaine always seems to come off in the media as a bit of a dick, as has been stated above. I personally don't know him or any of the members of either Megadeth or Metallica, but I suspect you will find more than a few "dicks" among them. For some reason, however, Mustaine just seems to always be the one spotlighted when he opens his mouth.


----------



## ilyti (Aug 9, 2013)

...Megadeth threads


----------



## yingmin (Aug 9, 2013)

ilyti said:


> So...
> 
> The news is telling us that Metallica sold more albums than Megadeth.
> 
> STOP THE PRESSES, THIS IS BIG



No, the news is that an album by Metallica that was released 22 years ago sold more copies THIS WEEK than Megadeth's latest album.


----------



## craigny (Aug 9, 2013)

Yeah...I actually started a thread asking for peoples thoughts on Supercollider..although I like the album this news doesn't surprise me in the least...in fact I bet the black album outsold 1/2 of the metal albums out right now if they looked into it...if Dave is still holding resentment about the whole Metallica thing (which i'm not sure he is, didn't they kinda bury the hatchet?) I think he's doing himself a disservice....im a HUGE Metallica fan, but I also dig Megadeth, and I respect Dave for going from being kicked out of the biggest metal band of all time to picking himself up off the floor and creating a band that became one of "the big 4"...even though Megadeth isn't even close to the popularity Metallica has (but honestly what thrash band is) , I give the dude credit for coming back on his own and getting in the same ballpark, he overcame his substance abuse problems (as Het has also..very cool) and even came back after the whole freak nerve damage falling asleep in the chair thing, and recently having his neck operated on...Dave keeps coming back like Jason Voorhies lol....a lot of people say hes a dick...do they know that for a fact? some of them may, but I honestly could care less if he was the biggest dick on the planet, keep playing metal guitar and making good music...point is at this stage he shouldn't have to prove anything to anyone but himself, and if he hasn't done that by now, oh well....


----------



## ilyti (Aug 9, 2013)

yingmin said:


> No, the news is that an album by Metallica that was released 22 years ago sold more copies THIS WEEK than Megadeth's latest album.


Ok, fair enough. But the guy who wrote that "news item" is an obvious Metallica fanboy (I like both bands more or less equally) who wants to keep the feud going. Just forget it already, it's irrelevant and destructive, and it drives Dave to want to do drugs again (I assume).


----------



## WestOfSeven (Aug 9, 2013)

Has anybody seen megadeth live lately?

I walked out of the last megadeth show I went to. Dave doesn't even try anymore.


----------



## fwd0120 (Aug 9, 2013)

Don Vito said:


>



Who is Shrugs? What did he do?


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Aug 9, 2013)

The fact that Endgame came out what, four years ago and was the best Big 4 album since the early 90s and Mustaine still gripes about Metallica saddens me.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 9, 2013)

fwd0120 said:


> Who is Shrugs? What did he do?



Gave a less than appropriate amount of fuxxx


----------



## fwd0120 (Aug 9, 2013)

Konfyouzd said:


> Gave a less than appropriate amount of fuxxx



What a shame... You think you train these youngsters up right.....


----------



## AdamMaz (Aug 10, 2013)

ilyti said:


> Just forget it already, it's irrelevant and destructive, and it drives Dave to want to do drugs again (I assume).


This would be a good thing, we'd get some good music again...


----------



## Alex6534 (Aug 10, 2013)

When Endgame came out I thought it was one of their best albums and one of the best from the big four for a long time. If they had continued on in that direction things would have been a lot better; to go from Endgame to Thirteen, was just....nuts.


----------



## skeels (Aug 10, 2013)

Jaded old fart alert.

Battle of the Who Cares.


----------



## tedtan (Aug 10, 2013)

AdamMaz said:


> ilyti said:
> 
> 
> > Just forget it already, it's irrelevant and destructive, and it drives Dave to want to do drugs again (I assume).
> ...


 
I have to admit I thought the same thing when I read that - Peace Sells, RIP, Etc.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Aug 10, 2013)

I should probably feel sorry for Dave, but I'm afraid I laughed like a f*cking drain instead.


----------



## Shrediablo (Aug 10, 2013)

Man...I feel bad for Megadave! Maybe it's time to drop the god gimmick and go back to his black magic roots! It's time to write another The Conjuring, Dave! Haha


----------



## Ill-Gotten James (Aug 10, 2013)

I really think that in the long run, Megadeth has continually produced more awesome tunes than Metallica. IMO, after Master of Puppets... well, alright, after And Justice for All, Metallica lost their edge. Metallica reminds me of sex in the missionary position. It's tried and true, but lacks excitement. Now that's not to say that Metallica has not produced some decent tunes from the Black album on, but the bands music progressed in a manner which I am not really fond of. And to be fair, at least all guitarists of Megadeth, past and present, can solo outside of the pentatonic scale. 

But back to the album Super Collider, it's decent and by no means a bad album. People are just not purchasing music like they used to. Also, to be fair, the Black album outsells plenty of other albums as well.


----------



## Herrick (Aug 10, 2013)

Rev2010 said:


> Dave has always known he's been second best to Metallica. Personally I was always a much bigger Megadeth fan, but seeing Dave at his age still not able to let go of being kicked out of Metallica and not getting as huge is just so incredibly sad and pathetic. He needs to man up and be proud of all he's done and how far he's gone. Being upset about not being #1 is just so misdirected I can't even begin to fathom the mentality behind it.



I always thought his problem wasn't being #1 but being "better" than Metallica. "Better" in this case means outselling Metallica. Does he even still have a problem with this? I thought he got over it some years ago. Pretty pathetic if he's still pissed about being kicked out and his band selling less albums than Metallica.


----------



## mike90t09 (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm not surprised. SuperCollider blows.


----------



## Wodashin (Aug 10, 2013)

Why are people saying Dave's upset over Metallica still, just because the Black Album is outselling Super Collider? Literally coming out of nowhere. Seems no matter how much he might play at their concerts and vice-versa, people will continue the fight regardless.

In my opinion, the main reason Super Collider sales were and are so low is because Super Collider, the single, put people off of the album. If say, Dance in the Rain were the single, and they pushed the heavier songs, I think it would've sold better, and still gotten radio time. It's less that Dave wants to beat Metallica, and more just get a hit, I think, but his head's stuck in the 80's when it comes to what'd do well.


----------



## tedtan (Aug 10, 2013)

Ill-Gotten James said:


> And to be fair, at least all guitarists of Megadeth, past and present, can solo outside of the pentatonic scale.


 
To be fair, so can the guitarists of Metallica. The fact that they began to intentionally simplify their music when they started working with Bob Rock doesn't mean they lack the ability to play more complicated things. It's just an artistic (or, in this case, commercial) decision.

So, when you want to be fair, you know, actually _be_ fair.


----------



## Rev2010 (Aug 10, 2013)

Herrick said:


> I always thought his problem wasn't being #1 but being "better" than Metallica. "Better" in this case means outselling Metallica.



Uh, Metallica is the #1 selling metal band in all of history. So they are number one. Wouldn't being higher selling then Metallica put Mustaine in the #1 spot? Not hard to understand my wording 



Herrick said:


> Does he even still have a problem with this? I thought he got over.



@You and Wodashin - when Dave was in Some Kind of Monster he sobbed on camera about how he was still upset that Metallica was always overshadowing him and that he was kicked out of the band (obviously because it got so incredibly famous). That was released in 2004, he was kicked out in 1983 if I recall correctly. So he was still bent about it 21 years later do you really think he's full gotten it over now, 9 years since that video? Possibly he has, but knowing human nature I highly highly doubt it. Quite recently he even went on to proclaim he was going to do a song together with Metallica and Hetfield said no that was never discussed and agreed upon. That to me says he's still not let go yet.

Either way I don't care, my point was that it's just sad because he's done quite well for himself anyhow.


Rev.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Aug 10, 2013)

Supercollider is better than Thirteen, but still not great. The biggest problem is the condition of Mustaine's voice--not good.


----------



## yingmin (Aug 10, 2013)

jacksonplayer said:


> The biggest problem is the condition of Mustaine's voice--not good.


Has Dave's voice ever not been the problem with Megadeth? I've always thought that his voice, lyrics and vocal melodies are all terrible. I also don't think he's a very good songwriter, but that's a separate argument.


----------



## flint757 (Aug 10, 2013)

Agreed. He's the only reason I never liked them. His voice is just so puny sounding and unappealing.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 11, 2013)

jacksonplayer said:


> Supercollider is better than Thirteen, but still not great. The biggest problem is the condition of Mustaine's voice--not good.



I wonder how the .... Mustaine can go from something amazing like Endgame, then quickly go downhill with Thirteen and Super Collier.


----------



## troyguitar (Aug 11, 2013)

flint757 said:


> Agreed. He's the only reason I never liked them. His voice is just so puny sounding and unappealing.





I like a lot of Megadeth tunes but I almost never listen to them because of the vocals. Tornado of Souls is the only song that I will always make an exception for and listen to in its entirety, too much win to shut off.


----------



## Wodashin (Aug 11, 2013)

I've found Dave's vocals to be an acquired taste. Hated them at first, but I actually like them now, mostly. People say it all the time, but his voice just fits Megadeth's sound well.

Literally cannot listen to Sweating Bullets all the way through, though. Can't stand it at all. And a few songs from Super Collider hold that "vocals are so bad I can't listen to the song" award as well.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 11, 2013)

This is for you, Troy, Flint, and Ying. 









EDIT: The "Trust" instrumental comes from the "Cryptic Voices" EP, which contains instrumental versions of some Cryptic Writings songs.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Aug 11, 2013)

the article is just another stunt to keep the fuel on the fire...

somebodies gotta keep it stirred up.


----------



## Andromalia (Aug 11, 2013)

Could people stop linking articles that remind me the black album was released 22 years ago and that I'm therefore 40, thanks.


----------



## Goro923 (Aug 11, 2013)

Mustaine's angry that a Metallica album comprised entirely of the band member's farts would outsell whatever he thinks is his best effort because he continues to talk out his ass, disrespect his fanbase and shit all over his legacy. Yep.


----------



## Dooky (Aug 11, 2013)

Megadeth used to be, without a doubt, my favourite band. 
I can still remember clearly the first time I saw the music video for Holy Wars. Before seeing that I used to only listen to stuff like Guns N' Roses & Aerosmith. I remember sitting there watching Dave and the guys tearing it up and it just blew my freakin' socks off!!! In that one 5 minute film clip I was instantly converted to a totally different musical style and way of playing guitar. I'd never heard or seen anything like it before. 
Sadly though, Dave hasn't put anything good out since Countdown to Extinction and I don't even own their last 3 records. They just aren't the same band anymore. Not even close.


----------



## BIGRIGG (Aug 11, 2013)

Like both bands for sure. Super Collider does seem kinda weak. One of the biggest metal albums in all respects ever out sells it. Meh. 
Bigger news flash is that I got sucked into reading this and wasted 5 mins of my life.


----------



## axxessdenied (Aug 12, 2013)

that should have been teh single they released. KILLER SONG!


Also, I just saw the last show of Gigantour 2013 in Toronto. THEY WERE AMAZING!!! One of the best performances I've seen. They were on fire. They covered the Phantom Lord with Jason Newsted doing vox and let me tell you it slayed!  Uploading the video of it I took on my phone right now 
and, dave had nothing but a ton of love for the fans.


----------



## wrongnote85 (Aug 12, 2013)

Workhorse said:


> I thought the black album was a decent record at best. It was one of the very first commercial metal albums in the true sense of the word, some of those riffs are genius but compared to the melodic stuff now its a real metal record, albeit poorly written.



lolwat


----------



## wrongnote85 (Aug 12, 2013)

axxessdenied said:


> that should have been teh single they released. KILLER SONG!






okay, this is something i've wondered for a long time about megadeth now....


WHY THE HELL CAN'T THE WHOLE SONG BE LIKE THE LAST SECTION OF THIS ONE!?!?!?


seriously, the first four megadeth albums where pretty thrash to the max. after that it was more like thrash in certain sections, and then thrash a few times an album. i don't get it. that last little bit rules, riffing wise. why does the first part of the song have to be so 'meh'?


----------



## axxessdenied (Aug 12, 2013)

Here's the video I took of the Phantom Lord cover!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 12, 2013)

wrongnote85 said:


> WHY THE HELL CAN'T THE WHOLE SONG BE LIKE THE LAST SECTION OF THIS ONE!?!?!?



Mustaine must really want that Grammy.


----------



## ilyti (Aug 12, 2013)

Rev2010 said:


> Quite recently he even went on to proclaim he was going to do a song together with Metallica and Hetfield said no that was never discussed and agreed upon. That to me says he's still not let go yet.


I so hoped this would become a meme:

"I asked James about doing a collaboration. He said no, but I'm gonna keep hammering on him, it's on my bucket list."

Just replace "James" and "collaboration" with whatever you want.



axxessdenied said:


> Here's the video I took of the Phantom Lord cover!


Jason was on Kill Em All too? Dude got ROBBED OF WRITING CREDITS

No but seriously, that would be cool if I could hear it properly.


----------



## matt397 (Aug 13, 2013)

people still buy albums ?


----------



## Rev2010 (Aug 13, 2013)

matt397 said:


> people still buy albums ?



Yep, people still do mostly for one or more of the reasons below:

1. Some people don't like to steal
2. Some people respect the artists creating the music they love
3. Some people don't mind dropping a measly $10 for a CD
4. Some people don't want to have to have to use their phone data bandwidth for streaming all their songs
5. Some people want to be able to listen to their music when not in an internet accessible location
6. Some people don't like the lower quality associated with streamed music
7. Some people don't want to hear the ads in streamed music or pay subscriptions to get rid of them
8. Some people want the entire album insert/artwork
9. Some people don't want to risk viruses and malware dicking around with searching for downloads or torrents or possibly getting a DCMA notice in the mail

I'm sure there's more but fuck if that ain't good enough....


Rev.


----------



## matt397 (Aug 13, 2013)

Rev2010 said:


> Yep, people still do mostly for one or more of the reasons below:
> 
> 1. Some people don't like to steal
> 2. Some people respect the artists creating the music they love
> ...



 I think you took that comment out of context, understandably so. To clarify, I was talking about physical albums as oppose to digital tracks. Interesting though, even if I had been making a crack about the general populous downloading music illegally that shouldn't necessarily mean I download music illegally. 
Oh the internet.


----------



## Rev2010 (Aug 13, 2013)

matt397 said:


> even if I had been making a crack about the general populous downloading music illegally that shouldn't necessarily mean I download music illegally.
> Oh the internet.



Wasn't suggesting you download albums illegally, just pointing out all the reasons why people buy albums. #8 I guess would be most applicable vs. digital downloads.


Rev.


----------



## TheDeathOfMusic (Aug 13, 2013)

Sunyata said:


> I love thinking about Mustaine reacting to this info...he's probably already thinking of ways this is Obama's fault.



Best post in the history of forever.


----------



## hairychris (Aug 13, 2013)

Oh dear, this has gone a bit silly. 

IMO "Peace Sells" and "Rust in Peace" are 2 of the best metal albums, let alone thrash albums, out there. 

It's unfortunate that DM has gone even more "full retard" over the years, and also that the title track from the latest album sounds like a shit version of Guns 'n' Roses.


----------



## brector (Aug 13, 2013)

Dooky said:


> Megadeth used to be, without a doubt, my favourite band.
> I can still remember clearly the first time I saw the music video for Holy Wars. Before seeing that I used to only listen to stuff like Guns N' Roses & Aerosmith. I remember sitting there watching Dave and the guys tearing it up and it just blew my freakin' socks off!!! In that one 5 minute film clip I was instantly converted to a totally different musical style and way of playing guitar. I'd never heard or seen anything like it before.
> Sadly though, Dave hasn't put anything good out since Countdown to Extinction and I don't even own their last 3 records. They just aren't the same band anymore. Not even close.



That is exactly how I got into them. Was up watching MTV's the headbangers ball and was like - what is this? CTE was the first CD I ever got on release day.

-Brian


----------



## UrchineSLICE (Aug 14, 2013)

The reason Megadeth hasn't been as big as Metallica is because they keep changing. Don't get me wrong, change is good, but in Megadeths case, it has backfired more than not. Like for example, from my understanding, Countdown and Youthanasia, are loved by Megadeth fans, but rather than continue in that direction, Mustaine decided to record albums with the guy that did Shania Twain and Streisand records and got mixed results at best. Than if you follow the success of Megadeths comeback records, The System Has Failed, United Abominations, and Endgame, each record was more successful than the last. He had Andy Sneap, who is reguarded as one of the best metal producers in the world produce two of those albums, and fans loved them. Especially Endgame. But rather than continue on that route and get someone like Collin Richardson, or Nick Rasckulnicz or someone like that, he decided to get ....ing Johnny K, who is famous for working with Nu Metal bands like Disturbed, and Staind to produce the albums. Step in the wrong direction, and success has been middling, fans hated those records(although I think there are some standout tracks, like 13, Dance In The Rain, NeverDead, and Kingmaker, its mostly lame). If Dave would pull his head out of his ass and realize that at heart, Megadeth are a METAL band and not some pop rock band like Super Collider suggests, than he would have had continued success, following United Abominations and Endgame. Daves going to have to pull out some awesome ....ing album to win the fans back after the disaster that was Super Collider, hopefully he'll realize that metal is the way to go, and he'll hire somebody that is up to the task like Devin Townsend or maybe Zeuss or someone.


----------



## Herrick (Aug 15, 2013)

Rev2010 said:


> Uh, Metallica is the #1 selling metal band in all of history. So they are number one. Wouldn't being higher selling then Metallica put Mustaine in the #1 spot? Not hard to understand my wording
> 
> @You and Wodashin - when Dave was in Some Kind of Monster he sobbed on camera about how he was still upset that Metallica was always overshadowing him and that he was kicked out of the band (obviously because it got so incredibly famous). That was released in 2004, he was kicked out in 1983 if I recall correctly. So he was still bent about it 21 years later do you really think he's full gotten it over now, 9 years since that video? Possibly he has, but knowing human nature I highly highly doubt it. Quite recently he even went on to proclaim he was going to do a song together with Metallica and Hetfield said no that was never discussed and agreed upon. That to me says he's still not let go yet.
> 
> ...



What I meant is that if Metallica wasn't #1 and if they were hell let's say #20, Mustaine would want to be #19 at least. He'd be happy with that. 

"In 2009, Mustaine was named the No. 1 player in Joel McIver's book _The 100 Greatest Metal Guitarists_. As he told _Classic Rock_ magazine in September 2009: "It was especially sweet when I found out that Joel has written books on Metallica. Every page I turned, I became more excited. I get to Number 5 and it's Kirk Hammett, and I thought, 'Thank you, God'."

Dave Mustaine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

To Mustaine, it's more about being considered better than Metallica than being considered the #1 band in Metal or whatever. You're right though. It appears Mustaine still isn't over it. That's very, very sad. Megadeth was a great band and I think they're more "legit" than Metallica when it comes to Metal. Mustaine should be proud of what he's achieved.


----------



## potatohead (Aug 16, 2013)

I love both bands. I really do. I also agree with the dude who said Gigantour this year was great. I saw them about two weeks ago and they were absolutely fantastic. My only complaint is I have seen them twice in the last 18 months and neither time did they play Tornado 

One major reason my Megadeth was never going to be as big as Metallica in the first place, is the damn name. It is just a brutal name in terms of marketing. There is no way people who are just kinda into metal and might want to check it out are going to get into a band named Megadeth. Every 13 year old out there in 1990 who wanted a Megadeth album was going to get the stink-eye from mom and dad. They're killing a bunch of possible fans off before they even get started.


----------



## Blitzie (Aug 16, 2013)

I'd like to preface this post by saying Metallica has been one of my favorite bands since I started listening to music at the age of 13. 11 years later and I still listen to Justice in it's entirely on occasion.

I could never stand Megadeth, or Dave for that matter. I could never understand how someone who has so many fans and has done so well for himself could be so damn BITTER about being kicked out of a band in 1983. He's always been grumpy that he didn't get writing credits on Kill Em All and some songs on Ride the Lightning. His main gripe with 'Ride' was that he "invented" the "spider chord" (which people were doing DECADES before he was), but he just could never let it go.

The vocals make 98% of Megadeth totally un-listenable to me. I don't know why no one ever told him that he can't sing, but he FUCKING CAN'T.

The one thing that really always killed Megadeth for me was Dave's piss poor, immature, and downright silly lyrics. A few choice examples;

"Sentenced to work a dead end 9 to 5
Trapped in a dingy corporate cubicle hell
Then go to work in the darkness on the midnight shift
Any chance you get, selling gas at the corner Shell"

"Hey! Just whose life is this anyway?
You tell me how to live, but who asked you anyway
Hey! Just whose life is this anyway?"

"My stomach aches from insufficient funds
My cheeks are gaunt, my guts are overdrawn"

I guess my post doesn't have much of a direction, but it's seriously no wonder that Metallica has been the more successful band. Mustaine just isn't that good of a songwriter. Excellent musician but not a good songwriter and too arrogant and stubborn for his own good.


----------



## potatohead (Aug 16, 2013)

Blitzie said:


> Mustaine just isn't that good of a songwriter.


 
You have to be joking


----------



## craigny (Aug 16, 2013)

I agree, the lyrics can be a bit corny at times..i noticed that as well, but i think Dave is a good songwriter, and i dont think anybody can question his ability to play the guitar....dude can play.


----------



## protest (Aug 16, 2013)

matt397 said:


> people still buy albums ?





Rev2010 said:


> Yep, people still do mostly for one or more of the reasons below:
> 
> 1. Some people don't like to steal
> 2. Some people respect the artists creating the music they love
> ...



Apparently someone's Match.com profile doesn't include "has a good sense of humor."


----------



## Rev2010 (Aug 16, 2013)

protest said:


> Apparently someone's Match.com profile doesn't include "has a good sense of humor."



If you spend enough time on here, and seeing you've been a member for over a year, then you'd know there are plenty of times the topic comes up of CD's dying out, piracy, streaming, and musicians not being able to make a living off of music outside of live shows and merch sales - meaning people simply aren't *buying* music anymore they are either downloading it or streaming.

So sorry I didn't read his one line reply as sly wit humor or as meaning physical discs only.... guess I'm not that bright since I couldn't deduce that out of, "People still buy albums?". Digital downloads are still considered album btw. 


Rev.


----------



## matt397 (Aug 16, 2013)

Ok Ok let's not get all sensitive here, I'll buy ya's both a beer the next time I'm in NY or your in T.O. and I promise to to be a little more concise the next time I post, cool ?


----------



## Blitzie (Aug 16, 2013)

potatohead said:


> You have to be joking



It's just my opinion. It doesn't mean I'm wrong or right.

Compared to my favorite songwriters/arrangers (Steven Wilson, Adam Jones/Justin Chancellor, James Hetfield/Lars Ulrich), I find his songwriting to be unimaginative and directionless.

Again, my opinion.


----------



## Wodashin (Aug 16, 2013)

Blitzie said:


> I guess my post doesn't have much of a direction, but it's seriously no wonder that Metallica has been the more successful band. Mustaine just isn't that good of a songwriter. Excellent musician but not a good songwriter and too arrogant and stubborn for his own good.



We can all point out the crappier lyrics in someone's discography. And you're not even getting at the bad stuff. And I disagree with Dance in the Rain being crappy.

"Burn, baby, burn!" is so god awful. When you immediately conjure up "Disco Inferno", you're doing something wrong.





Also, "I am the table"


----------



## Xaios (Aug 16, 2013)

Herrick said:


> In 2009, Mustaine was named the No. 1 player in Joel McIver's book _The 100 Greatest Metal Guitarists_. As he told _Classic Rock_ magazine in September 2009



Buddy must have never seen the video of Dave Mustaine shitting on the Cemetery Gates solo at Gigantour. 

I know that solo isn't representative of DM's usual abilities, but GOD DAMN, it was awful!


----------



## axxessdenied (Aug 16, 2013)

Xaios said:


> Buddy must have never seen the video of Dave Mustaine shitting on the Cemetery Gates solo at Gigantour.
> 
> I know that solo isn't representative of DM's usual abilities, but GOD DAMN, it was awful!



You have to realize that was not long after DM had his hand paralysed. I'm sure the road to recovery and playing at the caliber he used to took quite some time/practice.


----------



## Zalbu (Aug 16, 2013)

I feel bad for Chris Broderick, he doesn't get his chance to shine in a band like Megadeth because of Daves tiny dick complex. I even read somewhere that Dave doesn't let him use his 7 string in the studio.


----------



## Blitzie (Aug 16, 2013)

Wodashin said:


> We can all point out the crappier lyrics in someone's discography. And you're not even getting at the bad stuff. And I disagree with Dance in the Rain being crappy.
> 
> "Burn, baby, burn!" is so god awful. When you immediately conjure up "Disco Inferno", you're doing something wrong.
> 
> Also, "I am the table"



"I am the table" is meant to be a metaphor. Not defending Lulu at all, just throwing it out there. Lulu is the worst thing to happen since 9/11. (Too soon?)

My point is that I don't think Mustaine would even be relevant if he hadn't been in Metallica at one point. 

Again, Metallica has some questionable lyrics but those are heavily offset by the amount of amazing lyrics James has written. Dave's lyrics seem to be split 50/50 between atrocious and passable.


----------



## Xaios (Aug 17, 2013)

axxessdenied said:


> You have to realize that was not long after DM had his hand paralysed. I'm sure the road to recovery and playing at the caliber he used to took quite some time/practice.



That only makes it unprofessional in addition to being unlistenable. They could have Michael Romeo do it, he was right there.


----------



## potatohead (Aug 17, 2013)

Blitzie said:


> "I am the table" is meant to be a metaphor. Not defending Lulu at all, just throwing it out there. Lulu is the worst thing to happen since 9/11. (Too soon?)
> 
> My point is that I don't think Mustaine would even be relevant if he hadn't been in Metallica at one point.
> 
> Again, Metallica has some questionable lyrics but those are heavily offset by the amount of amazing lyrics James has written. Dave's lyrics seem to be split 50/50 between atrocious and passable.


 
As stated earlier, I am a big fan of both bands. James and Lars have written some killer stuff but to say Dave isn't a good songwriter is just asinine. I won't even get into what Dave did or didn't write on Metallica's first two albums. You're talking about two of the premier songwriters of the last 30 years and both have arguably written the best trash and/or metal record of all time.

Everyone has good and bad lyrics (My lifestyle determines my deathstyle?). Also Metallica continues to have some of the cheesiest song names ever, I still remember when the song list for DM came out I was cringing at the names. 

I still contest to this day that Dave not being in Metallica was probably the greatest thing to happen to thrash. If he was in that band, we wouldn't have half the _unbelievably good _library we do today. I'd probably be pretty chaffed too for a few years if I had about NINE figures pulled out of my future bank account... Although at one point I would probably realize it was my own damn fault. 

Also I have the book referenced where Dave was number 1, and if you read it, it's based on a lot of things, not just ability. James is an unbelievable player but he never plays leads which is part of the reason he was down the list, I think in ninth. The crazy part about that was when Metallica first formed he didn't even want to play guitar. Dave can do virtually anything on the guitar. He can play rhythm, lead, whatever, and that's why he took the prize in the book. He may not be the best at any one thing but overall he's pretty damn good.


----------



## tuneinrecords (Aug 17, 2013)

Oh wow, people rippin' on Dave Mustaine.... how original. Just remember this... He is world famous, gets to make a living writing and performing his original music and will go down in history as one of metal's greatest players of all time. 

Now for the rest of you pontificating on why he is so lame and awful... please tell us all about how you were able to quit your day jobs after you became so successful with your music careers.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 17, 2013)

tuneinrecords said:


> Oh wow, people rippin' on Dave Mustaine.... how original. Just remember this... He is world famous, gets to make a living writing and performing his original music and will go down in history as one of metal's greatest players of all time.
> 
> Now for the rest of you pontificating on why he is so lame and awful... please tell us all about how you were able to quit your day jobs after you became so successful with your music careers.



There ALWAYS has to be a comment like this. 

He's also said some really stupid shit and released bad music in the past (even recently). Of course we're going to rip him a new one.


----------



## tuneinrecords (Aug 17, 2013)

Haha! Sorry, to be that guy, but it does deserve to be stated. I do agree that he has put out some crap albums as of late, but unfortunately that happens a lot with artists who have long careers spanning many decades.


----------



## Blitzie (Aug 17, 2013)

potatohead said:


> As stated earlier, I am a big fan of both bands. James and Lars have written some killer stuff but to say Dave isn't a good songwriter is just asinine. I won't even get into what Dave did or didn't write on Metallica's first two albums. You're talking about two of the premier songwriters of the last 30 years and both have arguably written the best trash and/or metal record of all time.
> 
> Everyone has good and bad lyrics (My lifestyle determines my deathstyle?). Also Metallica continues to have some of the cheesiest song names ever, I still remember when the song list for DM came out I was cringing at the names.
> 
> ...



Like I said, he is an excellent musician. He has come up with great riffs and melodies that will stand the test of time. I would never contest that. My gripe is with his song arrangements, vocal "style", lyrics and overall attitude.

Personally, I find Megadeth to be inferior to Metallica. Megadeth absolutely has had much better musicians (Broderick, Drover). But unearthly good musicians don't always make the best music. Especially considering Dave's well-documented ego and control issues. Someone mentioned above earlier, Megadeth is so below Brodericks skill level, it almost feels like he's doing Dave a favor by staying in the band.

Metallica has had their own "failures" and I'm not saying that they're impervious to criticism, but Megadeth can't really touch Metallica.

Agree to disagree, friend.



tuneinrecords said:


> Haha! Sorry, to be that guy, *but it does deserve to be stated.* I do agree that he has put out some crap albums as of late, but unfortunately that happens a lot with artists who have long careers spanning many decades.



Not to jump on you, but it really doesn't. We're all stating opinions here. At no point did anyone ever even imply that they could reach the same level of success as Megadeth or Metallica. You would have to be certifiably insane to think that.

Just because these bands made an outrageously lucrative living off of their music doesn't mean I don't have the right to express my displeasure with said music and it certainly doesn't mean that I think I could do better.


----------



## craigny (Aug 17, 2013)

Blitzie said:


> Just because these bands made an outrageously lucrative living off of their music doesn't mean I don't have the right to express my displeasure with said music and it certainly doesn't mean that I think I could do better.


 
Werd...I likes that


----------



## axxessdenied (Aug 17, 2013)

Blitzie said:


> Like I said, he is an excellent musician. He has come up with great riffs and melodies that will stand the test of time. I would never contest that. My gripe is with his song arrangements, vocal "style", lyrics and overall attitude.
> 
> Personally, I find Megadeth to be inferior to Metallica. Megadeth absolutely has had much better musicians (Broderick, Drover). But unearthly good musicians don't always make the best music. Especially considering Dave's well-documented ego and control issues. Someone mentioned above earlier, Megadeth is so below Brodericks skill level, it almost feels like he's doing Dave a favor by staying in the band.
> 
> ...


Broderick is playing "below his level"? Sorry, Megadeth is the biggest band Broderick has every played with... and, he's been a member for FIVE years and his first album with Megadeth was Endgame.

All you guys that talk shit about Mustaine, can you guys even play like him? And, ragging on a few bad tracks he has in his library? THE GUY HAS BEEN WRITING MUSIC FOR OVER 30 YEARS  Who doesn't have some bad tracks after so long?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 17, 2013)

I do play like him. My solos sound just as sloppy as his.


----------



## Blitzie (Aug 17, 2013)

axxessdenied said:


> Broderick is playing "below his level"? Sorry, Megadeth is the biggest band Broderick has every played with... and, he's been a member for FIVE years and his first album with Megadeth was Endgame.
> 
> All you guys that talk shit about Mustaine, can you guys even play like him? And, ragging on a few bad tracks he has in his library? THE GUY HAS BEEN WRITING MUSIC FOR OVER 30 YEARS  Who doesn't have some bad tracks after so long?



In terms of skill, he absolutely IS playing below his level. Please try to tell me different. You'll be laughed out of this forum. Mustaine is like a chimp with Downs Syndrome compared to Broderick.

You missed the point entirely. Think of it this way; just because someone has sold records doesn't mean you have to respect and like their music just because of that fact.

You're basically telling me that because I can't play like him and I'm not famous, I have to like his music? Seriously? That's insane.


----------



## potatohead (Aug 19, 2013)

Blitzie said:


> In terms of skill, he absolutely IS playing below his level. Please try to tell me different. You'll be laughed out of this forum. Mustaine is like a chimp with Downs Syndrome compared to Broderick.
> 
> You missed the point entirely. Think of it this way; just because someone has sold records doesn't mean you have to respect and like their music just because of that fact.
> 
> You're basically telling me that because I can't play like him and I'm not famous, I have to like his music? Seriously? That's insane.


 
Nobody is saying you have to like him. Respecting him is something else entirely. I also fall into the camp where if these people can do what they love to do and make a great living, they have at least a step on me and they get my respect because of that. Slagging on someone just because you don't like their music is scraping the bottom of the barrel. It happens every day in many things and I just find it very lame since generally you have no idea who this person truly is. It is the epitome of judgement. 

A couple things stated in this thread make me roll my eyes because unless you are a close friend, you just can't know this stuff. Chris Broderick is one of the best guitarists on earth. He could probably have any available job he wants. He has been in Megadeth for five years, I'm going to assume he's happy. There are not many more challenging jobs out there, the shit is not easy to play as it is. Anything more difficult and more technical isn't going to pay close to the same. Someone mentioned Dave wouldn't let Chris use a seven in the studio. So... Why would Dave not let him use a seven in the studio, but in 2008 in the Blood in the Water DVD, he's using an Ibanez seven the entire show?


----------



## Blitzie (Aug 19, 2013)

potatohead said:


> Nobody is saying you have to like him. Respecting him is something else entirely. I also fall into the camp where if these people can do what they love to do and make a great living, they have at least a step on me and they get my respect because of that. Slagging on someone just because you don't like their music is scraping the bottom of the barrel. It happens every day in many things and I just find it very lame since generally you have no idea who this person truly is. It is the epitome of judgement.
> 
> A couple things stated in this thread make me roll my eyes because unless you are a close friend, you just can't know this stuff. Chris Broderick is one of the best guitarists on earth. He could probably have any available job he wants. He has been in Megadeth for five years, I'm going to assume he's happy. There are not many more challenging jobs out there, the shit is not easy to play as it is. Anything more difficult and more technical isn't going to pay close to the same. Someone mentioned Dave wouldn't let Chris use a seven in the studio. So... Why would Dave not let him use a seven in the studio, but in 2008 in the Blood in the Water DVD, he's using an Ibanez seven the entire show?



Apparently I'm a little more selective with whom I give my respect than you are. If I followed your logic, I'd respect anyone whose ever made a dime off their music. I'm sorry, but not everyone who made a living playing music deserves respect. At no point did I ever imply that I thought I could do better, nor did I say that he isn't a good musician. He IS a good guitar player, but I do not like the music that his talent produces. It's just my taste, my opinion. I have every right to express that opinion and I don't have to respect him just because of who he is. That's asinine.

See, you're not helping your cause with that last part. Your words were that Dave "would not let him" use his seven string in the studio. That sounds controlling and immature. It's also consistent with EVERYTHING I've ever heard about Dave and his demeanor. Why on Earth would I give him the benefit of the doubt and assume he isn't like that when that is all I've ever heard about who he really is?

Broderick is in Megadeth to make money. I'm sure it's fun but it's hard to imagine that it's very fulfilling for him. His skill is actually way above 95% of Megadeths music. That's just true, I don't know how else to say it.


----------



## axxessdenied (Aug 20, 2013)

Blitzie said:


> Apparently I'm a little more selective with whom I give my respect than you are. If I followed your logic, I'd respect anyone whose ever made a dime off their music. I'm sorry, but not everyone who made a living playing music deserves respect. At no point did I ever imply that I thought I could do better, nor did I say that he isn't a good musician. He IS a good guitar player, but I do not like the music that his talent produces. It's just my taste, my opinion. I have every right to express that opinion and I don't have to respect him just because of who he is. That's asinine.
> 
> See, you're not helping your cause with that last part. Your words were that Dave "would not let him" use his seven string in the studio. That sounds controlling and immature. It's also consistent with EVERYTHING I've ever heard about Dave and his demeanor. Why on Earth would I give him the benefit of the doubt and assume he isn't like that when that is all I've ever heard about who he really is?
> 
> Broderick is in Megadeth to make money. I'm sure it's fun but it's hard to imagine that it's very fulfilling for him. His skill is actually way above 95% of Megadeths music. That's just true, I don't know how else to say it.


What is your point? Broderick is obviously with the best gig he can find. In the end, it is what pays the bills. I'm sure he has an amazing time playing in front of large crowds on a regular basis and getting paid for doing what he loves to do.

I don't hear Broderick complaining about Dave? There is one constant in Megadeth... that is Dave Mustaine. It is his band and he ultimately has creative control over the songwriting. And, Dave has said a lot of good things about Broderick as a guitar player and it is pretty obvious that Dave considers Broderick a better player than himself. I don't think you will ever hear anything but Marshalls and 6-strings on a Megadeth record. 

You don't have to like a person's music / work in order to be humble and not judgmental about the person. You don't know Dave, you have no basis to criticize him on a personal level.


----------



## axxessdenied (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## flint757 (Aug 20, 2013)

axxessdenied said:


> You don't have to like a person's music / work in order to be humble and not judgmental about the person. You don't know Dave, you have no basis to criticize him on a personal level.



Have you heard the dude talk about things outside the realm of music (and Metallica). He's ....ing insane.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 20, 2013)

flint757 said:


> Have you heard the dude talk about things outside the realm of music (and Metallica). He's ....ing insane.



They should just put a plug in it.


----------



## Black Mamba (Aug 20, 2013)

A lot of people seem to hate on Dave because of his political views; and I understand, politics are a touchy subject. One thing I don't understand is why people never talk about the good that Dave does; opening a soup kitchen in Haiti for the homeless, making a contribution to an orphanage in Mexico, etc...


----------



## 9unslin9er (Aug 20, 2013)

yingmin said:


> Has Dave's voice ever not been the problem with Megadeth? I've always thought that his voice, lyrics and vocal melodies are all terrible. I also don't think he's a very good songwriter, but that's a separate argument.



I don't care how fast he can play the Mechanix, those lyrics suck ass TBH.

Sad as it is, Mustaine was wayyy better when he was angry and on drugs.

We grow old and mature, but Super Collider just blows, musically.

That said, Hetfield and Hammett don't hold a candle to Mustaine as guitarists. Mustaine is a freaking God on the guitar.


----------



## Blitzie (Aug 20, 2013)

axxessdenied said:


> What is your point? Broderick is obviously with the best gig he can find. In the end, it is what pays the bills. I'm sure he has an amazing time playing in front of large crowds on a regular basis and getting paid for doing what he loves to do.
> 
> I don't hear Broderick complaining about Dave? There is one constant in Megadeth... that is Dave Mustaine. It is his band and he ultimately has creative control over the songwriting. And, Dave has said a lot of good things about Broderick as a guitar player and it is pretty obvious that Dave considers Broderick a better player than himself. I don't think you will ever hear anything but Marshalls and 6-strings on a Megadeth record.
> 
> You don't have to like a person's music / work in order to be humble and not judgmental about the person. You don't know Dave, you have no basis to criticize him on a personal level.



This is where I would put a facepalm smiley...IF I HAD ONE

Honestly, I can judge whomever I want. It's one of the freedoms afforded to me as an American with an internet connection. But that isn't my point. I make me conclusions about him from what I know. And 99% of what I've heard about him *from people that actually DO know him* is that he is a controlling, arrogant person who can't let go of the past.

If my point about Broderick wasn't clear enough from my last several posts, I'm not going to bother explaining it further.

Bottom line is I don't have to respect Dave Mustaine because he is Dave Mustaine. I don't have to like his music because I'm not making a lucrative living off of my own. My opinion is not wrong or right because it is what it is; only my opinion.


----------



## 9unslin9er (Aug 21, 2013)

Blitzie said:


> Metallica has had their own "failures" and I'm not saying that they're impervious to criticism, but Megadeth can't really touch Metallica.



The Black Album may outsell Super Collider

But nothing Megadeth ever does will ever be worse than St. Anger.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 21, 2013)

9unslin9er said:


> The Black Album may outsell Super Collider
> 
> But nothing Metallica does will ever be worse than Risk.



Fix'd.

EDIT: To the guy that negged me, Risk sucked. At least St. Anger had _some_ hints of classic Metallica.


----------



## Rev2010 (Aug 21, 2013)

I know I'm in the small minority, but outside of the corny ass lyrics I really liked St. Anger. It was raw, gritty, tuned down to C (something Megadeth never does), and I for one liked the ringing snare  Sure the recording quality was intentionally poor or "raw" sounding but I'll take that over a highly polished turd any day.

Too bad Metallica's fanbase is just so traditional that they can't take the band trying something different.


Rev.


----------



## RustInPeace (Aug 21, 2013)

Rev2010 said:


> I know I'm in the small minority, but outside of the corny ass lyrics I really liked St. Anger. It was raw, gritty, tuned down to C (something Megadeth never does), and I for one liked the ringing snare  Sure the recording quality was intentionally poor or "raw" sounding but I'll take that over a highly polished turd any day.
> 
> Too bad Metallica's fanbase is just so traditional that they can't take the band trying something different.
> 
> ...



Im not a fan of St. Anger, but I secretly want Metallica to go back to those ideas... gritty, down tuned (maybe 7's?), raw tracks... but with better songwriting , singing, and shorter songs? (and fix that snare )


----------



## JustMac (Aug 21, 2013)

Rev2010 said:


> I know I'm in the small minority, but outside of the corny ass lyrics I really liked St. Anger. It was raw, gritty, tuned down to C (something Megadeth never does), and I for one liked the ringing snare  Sure the recording quality was intentionally poor or "raw" sounding but I'll take that over a highly polished turd any day.
> 
> Too bad Metallica's fanbase is just so traditional that they can't take the band trying something different.
> 
> ...



St.Anger was a total hate-wagon that every cowboy on the Internet a-rode on. A good album, badly produced, do you remember the immense hype it got? When people tell you for 1.5 years "d00d, the next 'tallica album is gonna be better than RtL and MoP put together!", you've gotta be ready for a bit of a disappointment. You're right about the lyrics too!


----------



## Goro923 (Aug 21, 2013)

In other news, DM's daughter is surprisingly cute and can sing better than her father.


----------



## 9unslin9er (Aug 22, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Fix'd.
> 
> EDIT: To the guy that negged me, Risk sucked. At least St. Anger had _some_ hints of classic Metallica.



Ooo...touche.

I forgot about that one. Or maybe I just blocked it out of my memory.

I just can't stand Bob Rock. Anything Bob Rock touches turns into feces.


----------



## EdgeC (Aug 22, 2013)

9unslin9er said:


> Ooo...touche.
> 
> I forgot about that one. Or maybe I just blocked it out of my memory.
> 
> I just can't stand Bob Rock. Anything Bob Rock touches turns into feces.


 
I don't know, Dr.Feelgood sounded pretty good to me. 

"Guitar"


----------



## 9unslin9er (Aug 22, 2013)

^^^


----------



## craigny (Aug 22, 2013)

JustMac said:


> St.Anger was a total hate-wagon that every cowboy on the Internet a-rode on. A good album, badly produced, do you remember the immense hype it got? When people tell you for 1.5 years "d00d, the next 'tallica album is gonna be better than RtL and MoP put together!", you've gotta be ready for a bit of a disappointment. You're right about the lyrics too!


yeah change that snare sound and get a more polished tone for ther guitar and some better "production" and 3/4 of the haters would love it.


----------



## ilyti (Aug 23, 2013)

homerdavemustainehair.gif

After 5 pages is where I really should have posted that.


----------

